
Mastodon.social, a federated microblogging service, is exploding right now - notaplumber
https://mastodon.social/about
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13303346](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13303346)

~~~
notaplumber
That's a Show HN thread from months ago.. there's been a recent uproar.

~~~
DanBC
But this submission just links to the Mastodon about page, and tells me
nothing about this "recent uproar".

